# has anyone tried costco dog food?



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i feed my guys BB right now and i love it i just wish it came in a bigger bag. it doesn't have to be costo but im looking for the same quality food just more in bulk.. any suggestions??


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Our dogs eat Costco food and we have no complaints. 
I've never noticed a difference between the Costco food and other super premium foods.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The Costco (Kirkland) food is made by Diamond, and is essentially the same as Diamond Natural chicken & rice. I feed it to my crew when I'm not feeding raw, and they do very well on it. I don't think you can beat the quality for the price.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

my dogs all eat costco dog food the chicken and rice I noticed they are now have potato and salmon made by the same company that makes the kirkland brand


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

We have been feeding the Kirkland lamb formula for about 3 yrs.and have had no problems. Digests fine and stools are fine.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Costco. $27 for a 40lb bag of food is as good as it gets. Im using it now until I finish moving and will go back to raw.

It has received 4 stars out of 5 with Orijen receiving 5 stars. Highly recommend it.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks guy! i appreciate the input!!! ill be trying it in a week or so!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I started using Kirkland dog & cat food last year, no compliants. I use both the chicken & lamb dog food.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Nature's Domain salmon and sweet potato has been working well mixed with raw for my 2 GSDs


----------

